# Mignon Grinder



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

I am looking to replace my Kitchen Aid (stepped) grinder and have been advised by Forum members that the Mignon is a really good unit for the cash. I wondered, before I buy, if there are any other machines in this price range that I should consider. Also where is the best place to buy a Mignon? I have been told about 'Sponsors', but don't know where they live on the Forum.

Thanks.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I think in this price range it's the best grinder (I use one so I'm likely biased but I tried a few). I bought mine from Bella Barista and can't fault them as a business, the service, packaging etc... were faultless


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

kedo said:


> I am looking to replace my Kitchen Aid (stepped) grinder and have been advised by Forum members that the Mignon is a really good unit for the cash. I wondered, before I buy, if there are any other machines in this price range that I should consider. Also where is the best place to buy a Mignon? I have been told about 'Sponsors', but don't know where they live on the Forum.
> 
> Thanks.


I think the basic consensus is that its the best in class and for the money not much else can touch it for durability and grind consistency. There are other options like the Mahlkonig Vario, but they are more fiddly and not as highly regarded, but it looks a bit more 'modern' if thats your thing.

Keep an eye on the FS section as they come up regularly and as they are built like tanks they are always a good bet second hand. Sponsors will be int he banner ads around the site, may well pop in to this thread to tell you if they sell the item, or you can otherwise get a list of them from a mod.

Have a look on Bella Barista as well as they are one of (if not the most) highly regarded sellers on this forum, and they do the Mignon at a good price.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

One of the forum members - coffeebean was doing mignions delvered for £265

I would suggest sending him a message, through pm if you are interested in this deal .


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Had my mignon for just over 4 years now and it gets used several times a day. Its a good solid, small & quiet grinder. very easy to maintain and clean ( can clean the burrs without changing the grind setting). with a mod its ok for single dosing and little to no retention. on my 3rd pair of burrs which are easily obtainable from BB. can be a little clumpy with some beans, but i stir when grinding.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Glevum what mod do you use when single dosing? I just weigh my beans and add them to the hopper!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

just a little micro hopper that clears the grind path retention, about 2g cleared


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Which one please? Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

glevum said:


> Had my mignon for just over 4 years now and it gets used several times a day. Its a good solid, small & quiet grinder. very easy to maintain and clean ( can clean the burrs without changing the grind setting). with a mod its ok for single dosing and little to no retention. on my 3rd pair of burrs which are easily obtainable from BB. can be a little clumpy with some beans, but i stir when grinding.


Don't want to derail the thread at all, but am curious, how much coffee are you grinding that you are on your 3rd pair of burrs in 4 years! The burrs are good for around 200kg of coffee, possibly more. In 4 years I might expect you to be thinking about changing the burrs soon...not on your 3rd set!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Don't want to derail the thread at all, but am curious, how much coffee are you grinding that you are on your 3rd pair of burrs in 4 years! The burrs are good for around 200kg of coffee, possibly more. In 4 years I might expect you to be thinking about changing the burrs soon...not on your 3rd set!


about 2 - 2.5kg a week there abouts, just put in my 3rd pair last week.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

glevum said:


> about 2 - 2.5kg a week there abouts, just put in my 3rd pair last week.


2.5kg a week! damn! is that all for yourself?

im on about 0.5kg and my doc gives me shit about it


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

glevum said:


> about 2 - 2.5kg a week there abouts, just put in my 3rd pair last week.


That's a serious amount of throughput a week!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Blackstone said:


> 2.5kg a week! damn! is that all for yourself?
> 
> im on about 0.5kg and my doc gives me shit about it


No. lol!

me, wife, 3 daughters. wifes friends and her big Italian family on their weekly unannounced visits









luckily i have 2 more kids who are to young to drink coffee


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

glevum said:


> luckily i have 2 more kids who are to young to drink coffee


An endearingly positive outlook you have on life Glenn


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

personally i only have 3 doubles and a large latte a day.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

glevum said:


> No. lol!
> 
> me, wife, 3 daughters. wifes friends and her big Italian family on their weekly unannounced visits
> 
> ...


i know what you mean. i have italian and brasilian family on my wifes side


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a Mignon at home, its fine, agree with what has been said above. At work I have an Ascaso i-mini i-1 polished, which is at least £60 cheaper new, and I would say its almost as good. (second hand I paid £190 for the Eureka and £120 for a nearly new Ascaso) So if price is a consideration, maybe worth considering. Try myespresso or bella barista. Both grinders are small footprint, both stylish in their different ways. Have you seen this review? http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compactgrinder1closerlookv3.pdf


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The person who wrote that review, has actually commented on this thread....


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> The person who wrote that review, has actually commented on this thread....


is that person you?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Certainly not! I will let him do the reveal himself!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Blackstone said:


> is that person you?


It's Davecuk ....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Certainly not! I will let him do the reveal himself!


Ooopsss.........


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

i dont suppose Davec has done any reviews on the Eureka Zeniths on demands?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

glevum said:


> i dont suppose Davec has done any reviews on the Eureka Zeniths on demands?


Jeeez Mark,

Isn't it time you stopped wavering and just bought a grinder lol







.

The Machina Espresso website has a review of them somewhere on it, they say it's better than an SJ and obviously way cheaper than a SJ-E version, I think CC may have another RR55 and now we have a source of burrs which offer performance equal too if not better than the OEM ones. One thing I would say about RR55's and static is that from a chat with CC about my upcoming grinder upgrade it seems to be the polished case RR55s that have static issues and the silver painted ones are all fine, unfortunately mine is spoken for as part of my upgrade deal, which it seems may be happening sooner than I thought.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol charlie. I like to get me monies worth, and i certainly got my monies worth out of my mignon.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

glevum said:


> i dont suppose Davec has done any reviews on the Eureka Zeniths on demands?


That still seems to be a bit of an unknown quantity, interesting though


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The zenith is a good grinder but retains coffee!!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

New Mignon still £265 delivered......









Andy


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> The zenith is a good grinder but retains coffee!!


Don't most ODs apart from the Mythos though?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

R55-OD doesn't have much retention at all, most of the Mazzers do I believe because of the stupid stepped exit chute from the burr chamber, and tbh retention doesn't matter hugely if you mainly use one bean and keep it in the hopper rather than single dosing, if you change bean frequently it does become an issue, as it does on any grinder.


----------



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for that everyone. I now feel confident to buy one of these.

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

kedo said:


> Thanks for that everyone. I now feel confident to buy one of these.
> 
> Thanks


Good choice - benefit of doing you homework and seeking advice and guidance. This is where the forum excels.


----------



## yimpster (Mar 23, 2014)

coffeebean said:


> New Mignon still £265 delivered......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the Red one? How would i go about ordering it?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't have the red one, just the standard silver/grey one - still a great looking grinder and you won't find it that price anywhere else! Email me if you are interested [email protected]

Andy


----------



## yimpster (Mar 23, 2014)

coffeebean said:


> I don't have the red one, just the standard silver/grey one - still a great looking grinder and you won't find it that price anywhere else! Email me if you are interested [email protected]
> 
> Andy


 I can get my hands on a used Black one which i think i'd prefer if i was going to save money.

Can you get hold of Red ones? If so what price would it be? (also emailed you directly)


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

CFo said:


> I have a Mignon at home Have you seen this review? http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compactgrinder1closerlookv3.pdf





dfk41 said:


> The person who wrote that review, has actually commented on this thread....





Mrboots2u said:


> It's Davecuk ....


Just read the whole 14 page review, made very interesting reading.

Confirmed to me that I made the right decision getting the Eureka Mignon.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That's cognitive dissonance for you


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Not to mention bringing back ye olde threads from the dead


----------

